# Gestank verbreiten



## HansMaulwurf

Hallo,

wie kann man "Gestank verbreiten" am besten übersetzen ins Spanische?


----------



## Little_Little

Hallo!

"Gestank" ist "la Peste" auf Spanish, und hier wurde "verbreiten" als "expandir" übersetzt. Ich hoffe, dass ich dir geholfen habe!


----------



## chlapec

Ich schlage vor: "*despedir mal olor*". Aber im Kontext wäre es einfacher zu übersetzen.


----------



## HansMaulwurf

Ok, danke schon einmal.

Es geht um die Kartoffelfäule damals in Irland. Als die Felder dort betroffen waren, verbreiteten sie einen faulen Gestank.
In diesem Kontext liegt die Frage.


----------



## chlapec

Dann meine ich, dass mein Vorschlag richtig war. Du könntest auch sagen:
"despedían olor a podrido"; "exhalaban un fuerte hedor a podrido"; "apestaban a podrido".


----------



## HansMaulwurf

Super, vielen Dank!


----------

